# ACS Experience & Qualification Assessment



## ITJunkie (Nov 9, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I was searching all the forums to get some answers of tricky questions. I have feelings that some body might have faced & got the solutions. I am requesting them to please advice on below queries:

1. Have BSc(Science) & Master in Computer Application(MCA) degree. Do I need to submit both for education assessment or MCA alone?
2. I have around 12 years of experience from 7 companies, out of this except from my first company, all are CMM 5 level, but some have merged with other companies and lost their individual names/identities.
I want to claim 8 years of experience.

So shall I approach the companies for a reference letter(as prescribed in ACS) ? I will face issue here to catch HR person responsible for this and they will send physical copy to me. alternatively, I have to catch earlier PM or supervisor to issue a letter head stating my duties & all. Do I need to submit separate affidavit for each company? Can Australian embassy do the varification of certificates of non australians in foreign countries?

a. current company: 21 months(India)
b. previous company: 9 months(in Malaysia)
c. previous company: 45 months(India)
d. previous company: 9 months(India)
e. previous company: 13 months(India)--merged with Virtusa(India)
f. previous company: 14 months(India)--exist
g. previous company: 14 months(India)-- merged with another TCS(India) 
h. First company: 32 months(India)-- closed during 2008 recession.

Please advice on this. It will be great help for me.

Thanks,
Sivadutta


----------

